# Hurt and Heal 7 (real one)



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

all normal rules apply. you can take 10 health points or give 5. One post a day. Copy/past the list into your posts for smoothness.

This one's between the 40K races.

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (100)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (100)
Imperial Guard (100)
Necrons (100)
Orks (100)
Space Marines (100)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)

DEATH TO THE FALSE EMPORER!
Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (100)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (100)
Imperial Guard (100)
Necrons (100)
Orks (100)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

HEAL IMPERIAL GUARD!

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (100)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (100)
Imperial Guard (105)
Necrons (100)
Orks (100)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(Deadman, you do realize you have two sig pics?)

FOR HARAKONI!!!! (that's my Imperial Guard regiment, AKA heal Guard!!)


Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (100)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (100)
Imperial Guard (110)
Necrons (100)
Orks (100)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

The C'tan forgot to buy any WD-40.

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (100)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (100)
Imperial Guard (110)
Necrons (90)
Orks (100)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I got nothing funny to say, Necrons just need to burn. :grin:

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (100)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (100)
Imperial Guard (110)
Necrons (80)
Orks (100)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As do chaos marines

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (90)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (100)
Imperial Guard (110)
Necrons (80)
Orks (100)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

The universe is damned! You imbocileshave no brains!
The Tyranids have full health! :laugh:


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

Da Orks iz best!

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (90)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (100)
Imperial Guard (110)
Necrons (80)
Orks (105)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Guard gets more reinforcements.


Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (90)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (100)
Imperial Guard (115)
Necrons (80)
Orks (105)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

AAAAH How can the Guard be winning. . ?

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (90)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (100)
Imperial Guard (105)
Necrons (80)
Orks (105)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Like Orks more than the Guard

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (90)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (100)
Imperial Guard (95)
Necrons (80)
Orks (105)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

just to help kill off necrons. 

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (90)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (100)
Imperial Guard (95)
Necrons (70)
Orks (105)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

They won't be coming back by the time I'm done.

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (90)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (100)
Imperial Guard (95)
Necrons (60)
Orks (105)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

How about we help that dieing race die a little faster

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (90)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (95)
Necrons (60)
Orks (105)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

quick post, with druchii in spaces' bashing of crons and darkreevers the list looks like this. 

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (90)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (95)
Necrons (50)
Orks (105)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)

Both you guys hurt necrons at the same time


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Time to burn some xenos... The Orks look a bit too healthy.

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (90)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (95)
Necrons (50)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

CSM going down
Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (95)
Necrons (50)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

when in doubt said:


> Both you guys hurt necrons at the same time


I'm sorry, I must have missed something in my own post; I hurt the Eldar not the Necrons. Hence why in Druchii's post the Eldar are at 100 and in mine they are at 90.

So the Necrons either get to go back up to 60 or your the one who brought them down to 50 when in doubt, shoot!.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

My post is to save When in Doubt's ass  Crons take damage but stay the same (go figure)

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (95)
Necrons (50)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Die, loyalist scum!

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (95)
Necrons (50)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Guard for the win!



Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (100)
Necrons (50)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Nay chrisman, guard not for the win

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (90)
Necrons (50)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah, I'll just bring the crons down then, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

The big ]I[ cleanses a planet full of IG, oh dear... 

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (80)
Necrons (50)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Chaos sacrifices those IG
Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (70)
Necrons (50)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Ooooh the Guard are going down. . .

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (60)
Necrons (50)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Crons, gotta butcher em all


Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (60)
Necrons (40)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

IG start dying due to their lack of awesomeness

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (50)
Necrons (40)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Daemonhunters mistake the lunch lady for a chaos spawn, no sandwiches for you today!

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (50)
Necrons (40)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

THE GUARDS WILL LIVE!

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (55)
Necrons (40)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Sacrificing the guard actually comes back to haunt the daemons

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (50)
Necrons (40)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

The IG get vortex grenaded. 
Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (45)
Necrons (40)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Hammer of The Emperor only falls in attack (on it's foes), never in defeat! (heal IG)

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (50)
Necrons (40)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

The Hammer is shot in mid-air

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (40)
Necrons (40)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

AHHH!!!! NO GUARD!!!! HEAL HEAL!!!

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (45)
Necrons (40)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)

Why don't you kill necrons? Aren't they easier?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm doing my best! Unleashes the secret weapon, sending Arnie in the reclaim the Terminator IP, it just ugly down there. Armie hasn't trained in months.. ouch. uke:

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (45)
Necrons (30)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Arnie's rage spills over from the carnage instigated by Druchii and in his excitement he gives a few Dark Eldar a slapping for good measure!

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (45)
Necrons (30)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

lost the tank keys? thats not good!!
Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (35)
Necrons (30)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

guard get leprasy

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (25)
Necrons (30)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Might as well take out the guard again since their so low. 
Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (15)
Necrons (30)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Realizing their impending defeat, the guard decide to go out like champions and a daring attack against the tau

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (15)
Necrons (30)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (90)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The Dark Eldar all sink into depression. . .

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (15)
Necrons (30)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (90)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Life to the Imperial Guard!

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (20)
Necrons (30)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (90)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

IG are a good source of heretics, but they're not worth it

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (5)
Necrons (30)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Been waiting to make your post a while or something Fenrakk? Seems kind of outdated.


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Witch Hunters, Tau and 'Nids beating the mighty Space Marines? Not on my watch!

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (5)
Necrons (30)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

With the Arnie plan in ruins, we have to fall back on Stallone, promising him theres an oscar in there somewhere, he assaults the crons with a lucky red head band and a couple bazookas, he's a man on a mission. (I really shouldn't post before breakfast, it just gets odd.)

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (5)
Necrons (20)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

bye bye guardsmen have a nice retirement!!!

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (0)
Necrons (20)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (80)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

onto the space marines, who just got rail-gunned.
Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (90)
Imperial Guard (0)
Necrons (20)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (70)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Die followers of false emporer

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (90)
Necrons (20)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (60)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (80)
Necrons (20)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (60)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (90)

DOH! Eldrad is summoned into two farseers at the same time. Hilarity ensues.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

NO!!! GUARD DIED!!!! Chris, enraged that guard was the first to go, starts hitting the red buttons on his desk. A large number of Space Marines turn into cream pies.

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (80)
Necrons (20)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (50)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Death to the pointy ears!

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Necrons (20)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (50)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Why do Tyranids STILL have full health???


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Well they don't now.
Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Necrons (20)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (50)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (90)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Stallone still can't find that oscar, but he's got hold of a a Resurrection Orb 'Lord's arm still attached' and I've a horrible feeling he's going to try and use it on his career, this can't end well for the Necron Homeworld.

Well they don't now.
Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Necrons (10)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (50)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (90)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Druchii was correct... 

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Necrons (0)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (50)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (90)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

die enemies... and die... and die... and die...

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (40)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (90)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

its Smurfette, not Calgar...

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (30)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (90)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

NM, what's with the new sig?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

The pic or the 20,000 pts of orks thing?


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

No, not the Space Marines!

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (35)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (90)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep the space marines.
Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (25)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (90)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Hmm smells like the Greater Good, better kill it quick before it spreads

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (25)
Tau (90)
Tyranids (90)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Hurt Tyranids

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (25)
Tau (90)
Tyranids (80)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

eww Space marines. . .

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (15)
Tau (90)
Tyranids (80)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

NM the Avatar, of which has scared the fearless space marines

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Orks (95)
Space Marines (5)
Tau (90)
Tyranids (80)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And down go the space marines

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (80)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Orks (95)
Tau (80)
Tyranids (80)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Sex for the Sex God!

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (85)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Orks (95)
Tau (90)
Tyranids (80)
Witch Hunters (90)

Haha Fen, nice to know you noticed :biggrin:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Healing the chaos marines and tau NoiseMarine?


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Imperium find an antibiotic against plague marines..shame.
Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (75)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Orks (95)
Tau (90)
Tyranids (80)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ah! The Marines are dead! Of course as they no longer can get any new converts the Chaos Marine suffer...

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (65)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Orks (95)
Tau (90)
Tyranids (80)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Shit I hate Tau... theyr supposed to be 80 oops...

anyway.... Chaos Marines are the best...

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (70)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Orks (95)
Tau (80)
Tyranids (80)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Doh missed a day of Tau bashing, how can I live with such tragedy, ah of course, kill more Tau.

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (70)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (90)
Eldar (70)
Orks (95)
Tau (70)
Tyranids (80)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Them pointy ears is doing better than them other pointy ears, not on my watch.

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (70)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (95)
Tau (70)
Tyranids (80)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

I hate nids

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (70)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (95)
Tau (70)
Tyranids (70)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Waaagh has to slow down sometime.
Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (70)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (85)
Tau (70)
Tyranids (70)
Witch Hunters (90)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Inquisition = Dumb...

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (70)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (85)
Tau (70)
Tyranids (70)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm continuing my heretic burning.

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (60)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (85)
Tau (70)
Tyranids (70)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

As the guard are dead, Chris is somewhat purposeless....until he starts carpet bombing T'au.

Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (60)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (85)
Tau (60)
Tyranids (70)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

carpet bombing the Tau you say? I shall join you in the slaughter!!
Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (60)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (85)
Tau (50)
Tyranids (70)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

chaos marines read a leaked version of the chaos codex
Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (5)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (85)
Tau (50)
Tyranids (70)
Witch Hunters (80)

Kharn: o bull****


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Chaos marines run back to the eye of terror.
Chaos Daemons (90)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (85)
Tau (50)
Tyranids (70)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

Chaos Daemons (90)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (85)
Tau (45)
Tyranids (70)
Witch Hunters (80)

Down with Space Communism! Hurt Tau.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

(Just sorting the errors with this one, Khorneflake accidently put 5 instead of 50 for Chaos Marines, so Alex's killing blow in fact brings them to 40. and leatharneck's attack on the Tau would do 10 not 5.)

As to me, Brings out the tribbles for a full scale invasion of the Tau homeworld, lets see how long this Greater Good nonsense lasts when they ain't got nothin to eat.


Chaos Daemons (90)
Chaos Space Marines (40)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (85)
Tau (30)
Tyranids (70)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Why are the daemons so healthy?

Chaos Daemons (80)
Chaos Space Marines (40)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (85)
Tau (30)
Tyranids (70)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

i know its earlier than 24hours but im not going back in and hour and fourtyfive minutes to post my attack so plz dont get mad.

deamons begin to feel the love, which, being against their nature causes a great deal of harm.
Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (40)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (85)
Tau (30)
Tyranids (70)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

Da orks needs a boost!
Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (40)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (90)
Tau (30)
Tyranids (70)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Greater what now?

Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (40)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (90)
Tau (20)
Tyranids (70)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Tau are going to die, so launch an attack on the orks.
Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (40)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (80)
Tau (20)
Tyranids (70)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

The Kroot make the awful mistake of eating the tribbles, within 24hrs the entire Kroot race has de-evolved into six foot high balls of fluff with an taste for Tau, Mmmm just like Chicken.

Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (40)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (80)
Tau (10)
Tyranids (70)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I guess should probably stall the Tau's inevitable death...

Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (40)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (80)
Tau (15)
Tyranids (70)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

the greater good can wait, its time to stomp some bugs!!
Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (40)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (80)
Tau (15)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The wierdboyz head explodes.

Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (40)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (70)
Tau (15)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Abaddon stops the crusades
Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (30)
Daemonhunters (90)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (70)
Tau (15)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Okay, DH are winning... gotta fix that

Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (30)
Daemonhunters (80)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (70)
Tau (15)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

back to stomping tau
Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (30)
Daemonhunters (80)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (70)
Tau (5)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And then from the shadows, dark will swoop down and end the them.

Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (30)
Daemonhunters (80)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (70)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (80)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"That's enough of your shit you fucking bitch!" said Solitaire just after slapping a Battle Sister. . .

Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (30)
Daemonhunters (80)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (70)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

An ork is forced to read Dickens

Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (30)
Daemonhunters (80)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Grey is a shitty color...

Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (30)
Daemonhunters (70)
Dark Eldar (80)
Eldar (70)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (30)
Daemonhunters (70)
Dark Eldar (70)
Eldar (70)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)

No more Dark Space Elves!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

But we're so Sexay! 

In other news... Uh-Oh Eldar find the hidden stash of Slaanesh pron, this can't be good.

Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (30)
Daemonhunters (70)
Dark Eldar (70)
Eldar (60)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Pretty sure those chaos marines had something to do with the death of the Tau
Chaos Daemons (70)
Chaos Space Marines (20)
Daemonhunters (70)
Dark Eldar (70)
Eldar (60)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Daemons? Joint top? Never!

Chaos Daemons (60)
Chaos Space Marines (20)
Daemonhunters (70)
Dark Eldar (70)
Eldar (60)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

How dare the Chaos Gods allow this!

Chaos Daemons (60)
Chaos Space Marines (25)
Daemonhunters (70)
Dark Eldar (70)
Eldar (60)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Dragging em down.
Chaos Daemons (60)
Chaos Space Marines (15)
Daemonhunters (70)
Dark Eldar (70)
Eldar (60)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Putting them back up...

Chaos Daemons (60)
Chaos Space Marines (20)
Daemonhunters (70)
Dark Eldar (70)
Eldar (60)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Could this be the end of the dreaded CSM? 

Chaos Daemons (60)
Chaos Space Marines (10)
Daemonhunters (70)
Dark Eldar (70)
Eldar (60)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Not quite yet, slaanesh followers are getting a boost from that Eldar discovery.

Chaos Daemons (60)
Chaos Space Marines (15)
Daemonhunters (70)
Dark Eldar (70)
Eldar (60)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Indeed, although Nurgle's blubber is also helping

Chaos Daemons (60)
Chaos Space Marines (20)
Daemonhunters (70)
Dark Eldar (70)
Eldar (60)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And then the daemons come by, seeing the weakness of their mortal compatriots, and do something orky: fight with each other, further weakening the chaos marines and ruining some of the gods work.

Chaos Daemons (60)
Chaos Space Marines (10)
Daemonhunters (70)
Dark Eldar (70)
Eldar (60)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

But the Daemons are so ashamed they decide that the next shot will likely do 20 damage


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Another person makes the mistake of thinking their DE army worships Slaanesh, leaving them wide open to have their souls devoured.

Chaos Daemons (60)
Chaos Space Marines (10)
Daemonhunters (70)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I thought they did  was I wrong?


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris appears of nowhere and nukes the living dog doo out of the chaos space marines!

Chaos Daemons (60)
Chaos Space Marines (0-BOOM!)
Daemonhunters (70)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

awwwwwwwww.....deamons are sad for the loss of csm. not good
Chaos Daemons (50)
Daemonhunters (70)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Grey knights take the chance to weaken the daemons when they're sad.
Chaos Daemons (40)
Daemonhunters (70)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Suddenly the Chaos daemon remember their gods hate each other, and go from their group hug to a mass slaughter.

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (70)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

DH are doing too much damage...

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (60)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (60)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Seeing their chance, Da WAAAAGH expands its empires!

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (60)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (65)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Oops da waaaaghh hit armageddon 
Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (60)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (55)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Oops, da waagh squabbled. I know that's fantasy, but these Orks are rather backwards.

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (60)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (45)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

the WAAGH!'s empire subsides.

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (60)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (35)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Da WAAAGH isn't dead just yet!

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (60)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (40)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

are you absolutly sure?
Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (60)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (30)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

da orks is da dumbest, gork dun ate a plague marine.

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (60)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (20)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

khorneflake said:


> da orks is da dumbest, gork dun ate a plague marine.


But dat jus' makes em tougha!

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (60)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (25)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Dat wood giva Gork evry pusible STD eva

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (60)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (15)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)

I am very bad at typing as an ork...


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

No wun lovez da Orkz! Tiz a dark day fer da meenezt, greenezt, choppiezt, ded-'ardezt gitz in da yoonieverz! Iz da sad ork!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

After puking up iz gutz for two days, he as learned what does not killz ya, makes ye Stronga, bit like da Orkz

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (60)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (20)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Gork and Mork fell out with each other
Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (60)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (10)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And then more orks join the fray and make the green tide stronger.

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (60)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (15)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (70)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

All this picking on the poor greenskins and the Witch Hunters were still up at 70, tsk tsk, that'll never do...

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (60)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (15)
Tyranids (60)
Witch Hunters (60)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris comes in from nowhere and hits the flashing red button. A carnifex suddenly turns into a giant teddy bear, and comically rolls towards a huge pack of termagants. Hilarity ensues.


Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (60)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (15)
Tyranids (50)
Witch Hunters (60)


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

*The witch hunters has fogotten their bible. The deamons were nice enough to give them theirs, but the Witch Hunter's minds were corrupted with the chaos inside them* 

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (60)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (15)
Tyranids (50)
Witch Hunters (50)


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Nuke em orks!
Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunters (60)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (5)
Tyranids (50)
Witch Hunters (50)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Daemonhunted*

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunted (50)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (5)
Tyranids (50)
Witch Hunters (50)


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunted (50)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Orks (10)
Tyranids (50)
Witch Hunters (50)

You can't kill Da Orkes!


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

The ork menace is gone.
Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunted (50)
Dark Eldar (60)
Eldar (60)
Tyranids (50)
Witch Hunters (50)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I was gone for a day 

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunted (50)
Dark Eldar (50)
Eldar (50)
Tyranids (50)
Witch Hunters (50)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Feeling a painful howl through the 40K universe for a loss of da boyz. A big primal energy spasms into exsistance and says 'Its all the blinkin Daemon hunters fault!' and blats em with a large pointy stick.

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunted (40)
Dark Eldar (50)
Eldar (50)
Tyranids (50)
Witch Hunters (50)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

i has a shiny new flyswatter!!! time to test it out!!
Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunted (40)
Dark Eldar (50)
Eldar (50)
Tyranids (40)
Witch Hunters (50)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

DIE!!!! 

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunted (30)
Dark Eldar (50)
Eldar (50)
Tyranids (50)
Witch Hunters (50)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hmm, you missed what kungfoomasta did to the Nids, oh and Witch Hunters...?
_Yeah...?_ ...get some!

Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunted (30)
Dark Eldar (50)
Eldar (50)
Tyranids (40)
Witch Hunters (40)


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

A power cut blows up something necrony and critical

Chaos Daemons (100)
Chaos Space Marines (90)
Daemonhunters (100)
Dark Eldar (100)
Eldar (100)
Imperial Guard (105)
Necrons (70)
Orks (105)
Space Marines (90)
Tau (100)
Tyranids (100)
Witch Hunters (100)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Necrons died ages ago

And in other news, the SoB get raped....literally :grin:


Chaos Daemons (30)
Daemonhunted (30)
Dark Eldar (50)
Eldar (50)
Tyranids (40)
Witch Hunters (30)


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

*Deamons ended up getting saved after the Deamonhunters took the wrong directions*

Chaos Daemons (35)
Daemonhunter (30)
Dark Eldar (50)
Eldar (50)
Tyranids (40)
Witch Hunters (30)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Just one thing: What nitwit here changed 'Daemonhunters' to Daemonhunted?'


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> OOC: Just one thing: What nitwit here changed 'Daemonhunters' to Daemonhunted?'


shhhhhhhhh.... :victory:


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Got to have one of the eldar groups doing badly
Chaos Daemons (35)
Daemonhunters (30)
Dark Eldar (40)
Eldar (50)
Tyranids (40)
Witch Hunters (30)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

How are Dark Eldar still here?

Chaos Daemons (35)
Daemonhunters (30)
Dark Eldar (30)
Eldar (50)
Tyranids (40)
Witch Hunters (30)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Simple, we've all been focusing on other groups; you know like the guard before they got killed off.

The daemonhunters give the daemons a mighty blow that puts the two forces on a more even playing field.

Chaos Daemons (35)
Daemonhunters (35)
Dark Eldar (30)
Elder (50)
Tyranids (40)
Witch Hunters (30)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

But Garghatuloth was alive, and the DH fell into an intricate and confusing plot that killed a lot of them

Chaos Daemons (35)
Daemonhunters (25)
Dark Eldar (30)
Elder (50)
Tyranids (40)
Witch Hunters (30)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Some Nurglings got to the sandwich trolley, poor Daemon Hunters 

Chaos Daemons (35)
Daemonhunters (15)
Dark Eldar (30)
Elder (50)
Tyranids (40)
Witch Hunters (30)


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Brother Icarion of the Grey Knights who say "FOR THE EMPEROR!" detonates the holy hand grenade hidden in the sandwich cart, sending the nurglings kicking and screaming back to their warpish hell in search of a shrubbery!

Chaos Daemons (25)
Daemonhunters (15)
Dark Eldar (30)
Elder (50)
Tyranids (40)
Witch Hunters (30)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

you know what? Fuck grey...

Chaos Daemons (25)
Daemonhunters (5)
Dark Eldar (30)
Elder (50)
Tyranids (40)
Witch Hunters (30)


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Dark Eldar takes hit.
Chaos Daemons (25)
Daemonhunters (5)
Dark Eldar (20)
Elder (50)
Tyranids (40)
Witch Hunters (30)


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

The Avatars go mental.
Dark Eldar takes hit.
Chaos Daemons (25)
Daemonhunters (5)
Dark Eldar (20)
Eldar (40)
Tyranids (40)
Witch Hunters (30)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I think it's time to call Pest Control... Well I say pest, giant man-eating bugs is probably more accurate. . .

Chaos Daemons (25)
Daemonhunters (5)
Dark Eldar (20)
Eldar (40)
Tyranids (30)
Witch Hunters (30)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Victoria's Secret opens a store next to every Sisters base in the universe, damn that fall from grace and piety didn't take long.

Chaos Daemons (25)
Daemonhunters (5)
Dark Eldar (20)
Eldar (40)
Tyranids (30)
Witch Hunters (20)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

And your dead!

Chaos Daemons (25)
Dark Eldar (20)
Eldar (40)
Tyranids (30)
Witch Hunters (20)


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

Chaos Daemons (25)
Dark Eldar (10)
Eldar (40)
Tyranids (30)
Witch Hunters (20)

One mo' 'it on de 'irty emo space elfs and dey's back tooo de warp!


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

DE are dead


Chaos Daemons (25)
Eldar (40)
Tyranids (30)
Witch Hunters (20)


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

The eldar get a little sad as their dark brothers die.
Chaos Daemons (25)
Eldar (30)
Tyranids (30)
Witch Hunters (20)


----------



## Air Meister (Nov 19, 2008)

Tyranid bleh

Chaos Daemons (25)
Eldar (30)
Tyranids (25)
Witch Hunters (20)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Eldar find liqour as well, on noes the fall is upon them! (Adjusted Tyranids as Air Meister only took off 5.)

Chaos Daemons (25)
Eldar (20)
Tyranids (20)
Witch Hunters (20)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Die Daemons you pathetic excuse for a codex. . .

Chaos Daemons (15)
Eldar (20)
Tyranids (20)
Witch Hunters (20)


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Tyranids starves
Chaos Daemons (15)
Eldar (20)
Tyranids (10)
Witch Hunters (20)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nids begone!

Chaos Daemons (15)
Eldar (20)
Tyranids (0)
Witch Hunters (20)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Coming down to the wire, and a combined effort from the eldar and witch hunters deals another big blow to the daemons.

Chaos Daemons (5)
Eldar (20)
Witch Hunters (20)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, firstly, someone only did 5 damage to 'Nids, and the Eldar felt so ashamed they cut themselves in half

Chaos Daemons (5)
Eldar (10)
Witch Hunters (20)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

With their worshippers long gone the Chaos gods and their daemons finally die.

Chaos Daemons (0)
Eldar (10)
Witch Hunters (20)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Bolter Bitches start to die 

Eldar (10)
Witch Hunters (10)


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

eldar dies Imperium wins!!

Witch Hunters (10)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww... :cray:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Dude you follow Slaanesh, this should be a happy time.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> Dude you follow Slaanesh, this should be a happy time.


hmmm... interesting thought... :laugh:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, I posted so little in this one. Damn, guard died so early. Still, time for hurt and heal 8! Any ideas?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, maybe give it some time before the next one? You rush these things to much and soon they get boring, and you only have a small handful of members actually bothering.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

We could do a units based one, say take an elite choice from each 40K army, or a Rare choice from each fanatsy, something like that.

edit - but aye, like Darkreever said, no rush.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

do fantasy though, but give it atleast 2 weeks eh?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah a Fantasy one would be good, but as the others have said no need to start it just yet.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

If it's Fantasy, I'm out - not to be a bell end, but that stuff seems so old-fashioned nowadays...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> If it's Fantasy, I'm out - not to be a bell end, but that stuff seems so old-fashioned nowadays...


old fashioned? OLD FASHIONED?!?!?!?!?! :shok::ireful2::angry::laugh:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

:running-for-his-life cyclops:

Sorry it's just not anything I want to get into, don't have much money to spend


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well even if it is Fantasy, you don't have to spend any money or get in to it at all to say, "Lizardmen get hurt because I don't like Fantasy"....


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

true :laugh:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Whos makin the new 1?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally, I'd think finishing the one thats currently up would be a good idea before coming up with another hurt and heal. (I don't remember seeing this on the first page, so if your gonna drag it back up then theres a good chance the latest one was passed..)

Though, without a good idea behind it; if no more get made I wouldn't be batting an eyelash.


----------

